# What's the strangest thing you've seen lying on the ground?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the strangest thing you've seen lying on the ground?

I say this because today, while I was waiting to get picked up at college, I saw such a thing on the grass. It was a page from a gay porn magazine. What is it doing there? Nevertheless, I kept it so I could show people who didn't believe me.

What? Do you think I kept for other reasons? Silly rabbit. That's what the Internet is for.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

a dead cat on my driveway


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2011)

A dead hooker on my driveway


----------



## Jw (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What's the strangest thing you've seen lying on the ground?
> 
> I say this because today, while I was waiting to get picked up at college, I saw such a thing on the grass. It was a page from a gay porn magazine. What is it doing there? Nevertheless, *I kept it so I could show people who didn't believe me*.
> 
> What? Do you think I kept for other reasons? Silly rabbit. That's what the Internet is for.


Riiight...

Anyway, oddest thing I ever saw on the ground was a $100 bill on a sidewalk.

Or that 50+ year old bottle of morphine that buried and then dug up at a volunteer thing I was working on.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

SIX said:


> A dead hooker on my driveway


 
Wow, I never knew England was such a rough neighborhood.



jwmcd2 said:


> Riiight...



I told you. I have the Internet.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It was a page from a gay porn magazine. What is it doing there?


 
You dropped it after you jerked off to it, you sick bastard.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2011)

Parts of lighters at most. People throw trash on the ground, but nothing too serious.


----------



## Jw (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I told you. I have the Internet.


 
Just draw fuzzy ears on with a crayon and you'll never know the difference between FA smut and that page you found.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 14, 2011)

$50 bills

An ice cream cone

A turbocharger


----------



## gdzeek (Mar 14, 2011)

I've seen a couple, problem is I really dont know what they were so I cant describe it

although out here in the desert we have this random boat out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

I found an ad for escort girls underneath a parked car at my old job. I think it was there my entire shift.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 14, 2011)

MRAP that was blown apart into three pieces.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You dropped it after you jerked off to it, you sick bastard.


 
Mam Internet, glupia krowo!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2011)

A half-dead pigeon being eaten (half)alive by a seagull.


----------



## gdzeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Bubblegum sculptors are funny to see from time to time


----------



## evenmore (Mar 14, 2011)

My own pencil that I dropped earlier that day.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

A massive dead skunk in the alley
A dead rabbit in the alley too, but I think it was half a rabbit..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 14, 2011)

A gold wedding ring, embedded in some dirt beside the road.

I also found a small, white ceramic statue of a woman in the ground, in the woods behind my parents' house.
That totally sounds like the start of a horror movie.
But I don't know. I thought it was neat.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Half a dead snapping turtle
Needles in my driveway [which i have a pic of]: http://i51.tinypic.com/vpeuxu.png
A drunk man in my alley


----------



## Holsety (Mar 14, 2011)

a cinderella VHS tape infront of an auto parts store


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably when I found a dead Blue Jay that was wrapped in a cloth and there was a small white cross put in the ground next to it, that's why I decided to be part blue jay.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

Some old mans fake teeth next to some used needles at open marketplace


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

A mulched-up badger. A 9x19mm shell casing. Bag o' marijuana. Twenty quid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

A vibrator...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

white dog shit


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 14, 2011)

Human bones in the middle of a forest.

A forest that also happened to be my backyard. :U


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

Underpants covered in shit and surrounded with shit >.>

EDIT: I also found a toilet today.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton I'm starting to suspect that Harley had a huge orgy on the street you've been living in.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Clayton I'm starting to suspect that Harley had a huge orgy on the street you've been living in.


 thats gross


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Half of a rotting sheep carcass. The ribs were black...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2011)

Day hike in Camp Bullis.

57mm shell as UXO on the side of the road. 

That, and an m4 replica dummy gun.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Half of a rotting sheep carcass. The ribs were black...


did you grab its skull?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> did you grab its skull?



This is a good question. Did you?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> did you grab its skull?



No, but there's one on our land I could scrub up and leave on a neighbour's doorstep.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> No, but there's one on our land I could scrub up and leave on a neighbour's doorstep.


 
You should turn that in to the police.

I found a hundred dollar bill in a parking lot, a dishwasher stuck in a tree (there was a recent flood), a WWII helmet, a bathtub, and a pile of condoms.

Oh, and a set of man's and woman's clothing on the bank of a lake. I should have taken the panties...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You should turn that in to the police.


 
I live in Wales. It doesn't work that way here. :I


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

a drunken woman on the ground in the apartment building hallway.
Not my fault this time.


----------



## Pine (Mar 14, 2011)

A condom tied at one end filled with grape Kool-Aid lying in the middle of the road. I didn't know it was grape Kool-Aid until I found out who threw it there.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> a drunken woman on the ground in the apartment building hallway.
> Not my fault this time.


 
... This time? xD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Pine said:


> A condom tied at one end filled with grape Kool-Aid lying in the middle of the road. I didn't know it was grape Kool-Aid until I found out who threw it there.


 
I do know there were some Latin radio hosts in New York who had a prank involving a condom full of milk.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Blues said:


> ... This time? xD



Well it was my fault last time.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw a large human shit on a sidewalk once.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 14, 2011)

Greenish-blue vomit, shit, and a used syringe what appeared to have a little crack residue in it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I saw a large human shit on a sidewalk once.


 
I've seen one on the train tracks at a station.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I've seen one on the train tracks at a station.


 
I've seen lots in McDonalds, but they weren't lying on the ground.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> No, but there's one on our land I could scrub up and leave on a neighbour's doorstep.


 O m g
I want it sooo badly 
please
please mail me it


& someone shit on my couch once.
That's not really on the ground but I'm including it anyways.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I've seen lots in McDonalds, but they weren't lying on the ground.


Hey be nice those are called "Customers"


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I've seen lots in McDonalds, but they weren't lying on the ground.


 
Also in the library too.
Poop, piss buckets, and spoo. Oh my!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

i barfed outside a mcdonalds once and it was pure clear


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 14, 2011)

A pair of pants, and underwear. On the side of the road in a suburb....


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey be nice those are called "Customers"


 
I know. They just happen to be 'large humans'.

I can't think of anything I've seen lying on the ground that was interesting. There was one time I found a penny from the 1930's half exposed in the park when I was little. I thought that was cool at the time.

(They haven't been around since 1971 I think, when we went decimal)


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I know. They just happen to be 'large humans'.


 I think Gelatinously burdened more of an appropriate term.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, right.

A military-grade smoke-grenade; found it in the woods just off the track of a race I was marshalling. Had a working lever and everything.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think Gelatinously burdened more of an appropriate term.


 
I think "fat sack of crap" is the correct term.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 14, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh, right.
> 
> A military-grade smoke-grenade; found it in the woods just off the track of a race I was marshalling. Had a working lever and everything.


 
Ahh nice. So it still works? 

I'd love to have one of those x.x I don't think you're even allowed to buy those.


----------



## Stalcry (Mar 14, 2011)

My hermit crab, very much alive, after it got lost in the house a month before. 

A newborn cat. On the asphalt. Hottest day of the year.  Yeah, SHE'S defective.

A nettle. This was on a beach. not rare, but those things look like breast implants. So it was like....a sea of breast implants EVERYWHERE.

Mostly living things i just find....for no reason. Just chillin there.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> A mulched-up badger. *A 9x19mm shell casing.* Bag o' marijuana. Twenty quid.


 
A live, intact .25 ACP round, on the sidewalk, in the middle of North Hollywood.  Also found a pair of binoculars with the words "Made in occupied Japan" on them, out by the dumpster in the ally behind my apartment, when I lived in Burbank.  Also, I recently "encountered" a $100 bill on the floor of my local Winco Foods, just as I was leaving the frozen food isle, with nobody but me around to claim it.  That was nice.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

A bullet
A crayfish in my basement
A mummified cat under my back porch: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4611539


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh god..lessee..


A sculpture of condoms into a t trex

A human hand along with a police issued sidearm

A badge

A purple heart

What I thought was a human heart

At least six rifles, one of them a Dragonov, one of them a featherweight winchester.. 

And I think a baby wrapped in a shroud. It was still alive, but it's leg was broken.

Sadly enough, those things aren't the worst.. I live right next to a fucking warzone.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2011)

Condoms in alleyways and lying on the ground in the commons area of my school.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> A bullet
> A crayfish in my basement
> *A mummified cat under my back porch*: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4611539


 
I wish the dead cat I found in my backyard had been mummified... the stench and the maggots were pretty bad.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 14, 2011)

Er... a brain. Most of one, anyway.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I wish the dead cat I found in my backyard had been mummified... the stench and the maggots were pretty bad.


 Did you keep it?


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Ugh god..lessee..
> 
> 
> A sculpture of condoms into a t trex
> ...


 
What the... are you in Iraq or something? 

And six rifles? Nice, I would've taken them x3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Did you keep it?


 
No... dumped an entire bottle of bleach on it, bought a shovel, dumped it in a large tin, sealed it, and dumped it in the trash (as instructed by animal control, or whoever it was I contacted for proper disposal instructions).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2011)

My dead neighbor- they had been there a while...0~o


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> What the... are you in Iraq or something?
> 
> And six rifles? Nice, I would've taken them x3



About 85 yards from Juarez. I live next to someone in deep with one of the cartels. 


I did keep the featherweight.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

A Native American.

They get drunk, and then lie on the roads because they are warmer than the sand.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2011)

Leybun said:


> About 85 yards from Juarez. I live next to someone in deep with one of the cartels.
> 
> 
> *I did keep the featherweight.*


 
Nice choice... got any pics?


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 15, 2011)

A dead doggy.:C
Oh, and on the brighter side of things I once found a button that said "MARRY FREAKIN' CHRISTMAS" with a felt hat lying in the parking lot.  Mmm...that was the better of days.


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Nice choice... got any pics?



I do but they were when some friends and I went on a hunting trip.. during the summer so we didnt wear much. Don't want to post those on the net x_x so I'll take some pictures with it tomorrow or sometime.


----------



## Isen (Mar 15, 2011)

My dad found a weird plaster mask that looked like some sort of monster's face buried in our back yard.  We also got a ton of pagan newsletters addressed to the former owners of our house.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

Isen said:


> We also got a ton of pagan newsletters addressed to the former owners of our house.


 
Hahaha, I'll bet your father sure appreciates getting those.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 15, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Ugh god..lessee..
> 
> 
> A sculpture of condoms into a t trex
> ...



...Do you live in a third world country!? :C


----------



## Oovie (Mar 15, 2011)

A quarter sized ziploc bag of marijuana near a dumpster at Daytona Beach. I had no idea what it was for my age, but when I showed it to my step-father he got rid of it pretty hastily. Weird because I couldn't figure out what it was doing there, planted for someone to pick up later?

Oh I bet they were pissed.


----------



## Isen (Mar 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Hahaha, I'll bet your father sure appreciates getting those.


It was less awkward than the time our we got our neighbor's mail and my dad had to knock on his door and give him his bills and the latest issue of Maxim.

Pastor's kids~


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

Isen said:


> It was less awkward than the time our we got our neighbor's mail and my dad had to knock on his door and give him his bills and the latest issue of Maxim.
> 
> Pastor's kids~


 
Represent \m/


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It was a page from a gay porn magazine.


Once, when I was in high school, someone took a gay porn magazine and taped the pages up all over the school when everyone else was in class. XD

Weirdest thing I have seen on the ground? Used condom.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2011)

Besides myself? 


I once found a clock and some Chilian coins sitting on the ground. No idea how it happened.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen several dead pidgeons on the road and once I saw dead rat while I was going to school, but the strangest thing I saw on the ground was a big piece of fresh meat. I suppose someone left that for the stray animals... o__o
Oh and condoms, frickin' everywhere.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

a childrenz trading card!


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2011)

Drugs. Lots of drugs and pills and weed. It was all ruined, sadly, but the Rio Grande is a mysterious loot spot.


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 15, 2011)

Shell casings behind a high school
hydraulic brake hoses from a train (kept them for the brass fittings)
a street sign that said "Sewer Smoke Testing Next Week" (currently hanging on my wall)
a pair of Bakelite welding goggles from the late 60's (currently sitting on my desk)
several scattered deer skeletons (currently in my basement)
a hazmat flip sign from a train (sold to a stoner for $20 because of the "Inhalation Hazard (4)20" was apparently hilarious to him)

... and many other things. I spend a lot of time in odd (read: condemned and/or off limits to the public) places, and I usually keep whatever I can carry home if it's interesting enough.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys get the best loot! D=


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

Weirdest things. well once I found a plastic mailbox and a fake parrot on a "free stuff" table. So I took it. I now have a mailbox and a watchparrot to make sure my bills don't run away. 
When I was moving in there was one of those high end light sabers that light up, next to the elevator. I wanted it but when I came back it was gone. 

It wasn't lying on the ground but once there were all sorts of mario things around campus, blocks, coins, mushrooms hanging from buildings and such.


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

Strangest? A full grown man asleep. Guess there were no bus shelters for him to sleep under so he just layed down there. He didn't look homeless though...


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 15, 2011)

I work in a residence hall... Frozen piss condom comes to mind.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, today I saw pieces of a destroyed traffic lights lamp in the alley where I usually park my car. ._.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, it wasn't lying on the ground, but the weirdest thing I've ever found in my life was a perfectly preserved hummingbird skeleton perched in my Chinese maple.  I only found it in the fall, after all the leaves fell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 15, 2011)

Wheel nuts from cars. There has been times I have come across a cars wheel nut. Probably not the weirdest of items, but definitely not good.


----------



## Cain (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a dead kitten with it's stomach ripped open, and it's entrails hanging out by the side of the road while I was at a traffic light, going to school. Almost threw up.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Used condom.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 15, 2011)

One very flat badger.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

A Turkey tail feather on the way to the store
weird as fuck cause there aint no turkeys around here.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 15, 2011)

an authentic arrowhead (well, i found it in the woods on private property but still)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

A pet cockatiel
I kept it


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2011)

Some fur from a skunk along with some bones from it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 15, 2011)

Used condoms, a pocket knife, a custom made hunting knife, 15 dollars, ripped up sleeping bag, torn shirt with bones and hair near it, a dead mouse in a glass bottle, a dead cow, deer skull, raven or crow skull, a whole dead deer, what was left of a poached deer and a cd.
Edit: Turkey feathers in the woods. Also found some bullet casings on the floor in my class last year.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> a dead mouse in a glass bottle, a dead cow, deer skull, raven or crow skull, a whole dead deer, what was left of a poached deer and a cd.
> Edit: Turkey feathers in the woods.


 Did you grab them


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

THE PRIIIIZE!!!!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Did you grab them



I have the turkey feathers. I let my friend keep the deer skull. I have the bird skull somewhere in a bag at my house. Still have the cd. Everything else I left where it was.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 15, 2011)

Huh...lessee...

-Used condoms
-Half of a cow skeleton (my best friend at the time made windchimes out of the ribs)
-A dead and decaying seagull (my other best friend took that one home, and used the wings for a costume.  Thing smelled like wet garbage)
-A man half-beaten to death (my home town rocks, y'all)
-a beautiful detailed ring
-20 bucks
-a barrel full of shotgun holes with fresh tire tracks leading from it
-a little toy tiger plushie half buried in a dirty snow bank.   I took him home and washed him with liquid clothing detergent.  he turned out great


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 15, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I have the turkey feathers. I let my friend keep the deer skull. I have the bird skull somewhere in a bag at my house. Still have the cd. Everything else I left where it was.


 
Lucky!   I have to beg people for turkey feathers.  I use them as canvases to paint on ^_^


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 15, 2011)

Leybun said:


> About 85 yards from Juarez. I live next to someone in deep with one of the cartels.


 
Really? It's very wise to start working on moving out of there, it's a very bad place to be in/near. I've been hearing that it's Hell over there, and it's not getting any better. 

Still, nice find on the guns, personally I would've taken all of them >:3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 15, 2011)

I also just remembered. I found a wallet in a snow pile a few weeks ago. My friend and I have also found: An old wash machine, an old style mothercycle headlight, rubbing alcohol and an old dump site on an island.

Edit. I also am pretty sure I saw a human skelton at the bottom of the lake I was swimming in a few years back. It's very possible because people drown there and it is very clear water.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 15, 2011)

Luca said:


> Strangest? A full grown man asleep. Guess there were no bus shelters for him to sleep under so he just layed down there. He didn't look homeless though...


 Bhaha, that reminds me of finding a full grown women asleep - under a palm tree in a store parking-lot. I think she was drunk, a couple of people huddled around like "wtf" and tried poking her awake. Then she rushed off.


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a raven's head in a creek  when I was 12 or something.


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Really? It's very wise to start working on moving out of there, it's a very bad place to be in/near. I've been hearing that it's Hell over there, and it's not getting any better.
> 
> Still, nice find on the guns, personally I would've taken all of them >:3



Most of them were longer than my torso and Dad would have taken them all. I SHOULD have kept the Model 100 but whatever. Lilo is enough for me. (Model 70 Winchester featherweight) and we found a house a LONG way from there. We're moving these next couple days :3


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 15, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Most of them were longer than my torso and Dad would have taken them all. I SHOULD have kept the Model 100 but whatever. Lilo is enough for me. (Model 70 Winchester featherweight) and we found a house a LONG way from there. We're moving these next couple days :3


 
Yeah, Dragunov's are pretty long rifles. 

Anyways it's great to hear you're moving out. Leave that place to the people who want to rape, rob and murder each other x3


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

A bloody fursuit abandoned in an alley.


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, Dragunov's are pretty long rifles.
> 
> Anyways it's great to hear you're moving out. Leave that place to the people who want to rape, rob and murder each other x3



THAT'S how you spell it. Anyways.. thank you. c: Unfortunately enough, I'm friends with the neighbors daughter, and her situation is bad.. but I'm afraid to report.


----------



## Dizro (Mar 15, 2011)

A drunk man doing snow angels in my yard.
Unused shotgun shells, which I took home and used.
and an unconscious protester in front of an office building.


----------



## Cam (Mar 15, 2011)

The other day I was just on my way to a subway station in Boston, when I noticed outside of downtown crossing, there was hardcore porn fucking everywhere. Pages upon pages of porn were just chilling on the sidewalks and the main street. Made my fucking day


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 15, 2011)

On a nature hike at this summer camp thing I went to we came across a wolf kill site (as in this is were the wolves killed and ate the elk).  That was weird..... it consisted of a lot of gnawed on bones and elk hair EVERY WERE.  Also saw a rotting carcass of a Buffalo (that died of natural causes) the next day. We stood up wind when we stopped to look at it. 

When I was doing trash pick up a group of us found a surprising amount of discarded underwear.  In that of it's self wasn't so weird so much as the quantity.  We found like 10 pairs all different I have no idea what happened in the past year or so that caused so many people to discard their undergarments out the window. 

I grew up with my back yard next to the public golf course which is awesome in the summer after they close it down for the day you can go play on it.  I found a golf club that was in two pieces and looked like some one broke it over their knee or something.  I saved that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 15, 2011)

Dizro said:


> A drunk man doing snow angels in my yard.
> Unused shotgun shells, which I took home and used.
> and an unconscious protester in front of an office building.


 
I have found a drunk man laying on the pavement outside a pub snoring his head off, and it was raining.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

I found $141 on the ground when I was 10.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2011)

Once in a newspaper dispenser I found a series of notes written by one "Franklin Brian Taylor."

Dude called upon the "Holy Army of Israel" to bring the wrath of God down on the "Death Camps of San Rafael." I.E Abortion Clinics. 

Also wrote a bunch of stuff about how teaching evolution in schools would cause everyone to become Social Darwinists and somehow this would all lead to Nazis taking over. And he blamed Barrack Obama for a bunch of stuff, though he always referred to him as "Barack Hussain Obama The Socialist," writing the whole thing out every time he used the name. Guess he had a point to make.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, more recently, there was a dead wild boar on the side of the road near my job. Nobody bothered picking it up, and it took about a month to completely decompose.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Most of them were longer than my torso and Dad would have taken them all. I SHOULD have kept the Model 100 but whatever. *Lilo is enough for me. (Model 70 Winchester featherweight)* and we found a house a LONG way from there. We're moving these next couple days :3


 
You never gave us a pic... and it's a shame you didn't also keep that Model 100, you could have named him Stitch.


----------



## Dizro (Mar 15, 2011)

About 5 men fighting over what I think was a 10 dollar bill.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

A skinny little rat boy with a dislocated knee.
http://deadspin.com/#!5782089/revenge-of-the-bullied-casey-becomes-an-icon


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 15, 2011)

a dirty, still warm, freshly used up profillactic still containing some semen. my friend picked it up and threw it at  this jewish kid. the jewish kid has forever since been ridiculed.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2011)

Two spent casings outside a 7-11.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> a dirty, still warm, freshly used up profillactic still containing some semen. my friend picked it up and threw it at  this jewish kid. the jewish kid has forever since been ridiculed.


 
That's extremely mean. My brother once pissed in a bottle and made his friend [srs wtf, why would he be my bros friend] drink it, and the poured it on him

My brother's an autistic, sociopathic, assburgers piece of shit.


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

I've found a dead possum,
about 10 bras on my street
A drawing of a penis,
and a light bulb


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 16, 2011)

A used condom...on a dog walking trail.
I shudder to think...


----------



## Oovie (Mar 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> A used condom...on a dog walking trail.
> I shudder to think...


 They have trails reserved for walking dogs? Must have fought for one so they didn't have to clean up after them anymore.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 16, 2011)

probably the worst thing ive found is hollow point .22 rounds in the local park.


----------



## Ames (Mar 16, 2011)

A freshly used condom.  On an empty beach.  In broad daylight.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> A freshly used condom.  On an empty beach.  In broad daylight.


 
Coulda been worse, you could've found fresh butt/hand/footprints and small drops of wet sand.


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 16, 2011)

i saw a dirty thong lying on the ground once.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 16, 2011)

Just remembered that when walking home one time I found 13 pairs of small girls panties and other small girls clothes along with a ripped bra and a pile of clothes for a middle school boy. That was kinda freaky, it was there for 2 weeks before someone cleaned it up.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 16, 2011)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> probably the worst thing ive found is hollow point .22 rounds in the local park.


 

oh! free ammo.

.22 hollow points? seems pointless.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Mar 16, 2011)

A dead huge opossum. I stepped on it. :C

And recently, a bunny! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5412834


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I found a boob.

I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Mar 16, 2011)

An actual 50 dollar bill on the floor of toys R us when I was about 10.

It was strange because I've come across so many of them but they always turned out to be those disappointing religious traps.

Another strange thing I found once was in Jr. high, it was a trail of period blood leading to the girls room.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


 
Whhaaaaaaaa-??? D':


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


JESUS WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Nail_bunny (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


 
Pics please


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> Pics please


 Why would you want to see a severed boob? Kinda creepy dude.


----------



## crustone (Mar 16, 2011)

A KFC bucket with a blood covered dildo inside.

I'm not even joking.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

crustone said:


> A KFC bucket with a blood covered dildo inside.
> 
> I'm not even joking.


That's just sick.
Off topic: your sig is from one damn funny movie


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> That's just sick.
> Off topic: your sig is from one damn funny movie


 
What movie was it? 3:


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 16, 2011)

I once brought home a wardrobe that had been in my alley with no explanation. And an xbox360, with no obvious damage to it, and no wires or controllers. I still don't know if it even works.
And three of the four cats that live here were strays, if that counts as finding them.
A few weeks ago, I saw an abandoned hdd on the highway. It was all fucked up from cars hitting it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

An epileptic.

I never see interesting things lying on the ground, really. ._.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


 
O.O 

Wow...


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> O.O
> 
> Wow...



yeah..



Gibby said:


> Whhaaaaaaaa-??? D':


Yeah- it was in an alley behind walmart, like on the delivery truck bit. There was some more bloody white flesh colored stuff all around but I didnt bother inspecting it. 
And the boob- it even had a peircing on it x.x


The Drunken Ace said:


> JESUS WHAT THE FUCK?


My thoughts exactly.


Nail_bunny said:


> Pics please


No, I'm not going to take a pic of a severed tit just so that you can fap to it.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


 Was somebody reenacting " The Great Gatsby" then?  :V


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought I could beat you all, but then the boob thing came along... wtf.

Anyway I used to work at a garbage depot, so i've seen just about anything lying around. Oddest and most awesome thing was a Nintendo 8 bit, in box, unused, with both controllers, lightgun and all cables.

Needless to say it's sitting in our games cabinet now next to it's grandchildren the SNES, gamecube and Wii.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 16, 2011)

On the ground outside of my living unit is the corpse of a camel spider turned into a puppet by my neighbors. It involved the creative use of fishing line, paper clips, rubber bands and 2 pieces of 550 cord.

This is by far the strangest thing I've seen on the ground.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

IsabellaPrice said:


> A dead huge opossum. I stepped on it. :C
> 
> And recently, a bunny! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5412834


Give me i--ohh 



Leybun said:


> Today I found a boob.
> 
> I shit you not, I found a severed boob on the street.


Where the FUCK do you live?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Where the FUCK do you live?



The 'safest' city in the US.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The 'safest' city in the US.


 
so youre just strollin down the street, safe as can be, sunny day
and theres a tit on the ground


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> so youre just strollin down the street, safe as can be, sunny day
> and theres a tit on the ground



Trufax, bro.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Yeah- it was in an alley behind walmart, like on the delivery truck bit. There was some more bloody white flesh colored stuff all around but I didnt bother inspecting it.
> And the boob- it even had a peircing on it x.x


 
Somebody's a sloppy murderer. :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Somebody's a sloppy murderer. :V



Aparrently it's a girl who desperately wanted to be a guy. She cut off her.. well you know and some excess fat on her sides. She's been admitted into the hospital.. and apparently she's my friend's sister.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

...

...

Where'd the other one go?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Where'd the other one go?



She shall henceforth be known as UNIBOOB!


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Where'd the other one go?


 

I think she didnt go through with it. I don't know, I wasn't exactly too eager to find the other one >_<


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

...

Fuck. 

I can't stop picturing some hobo coming up and taking it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 17, 2011)

There's this little tunnel underground that you can use to cross this busy road, and I saw some heroin there.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 17, 2011)

Come to think of it, I once found a rusty safe with a broken lock, it had been chucked over a hill. There were some old legal papers in there. My friend who came with me was fuckall pisspants scared to look in it, she'd just finished reading _The Lovely Bones_.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

My exe's ex (not me her ex after me) drunk on the ground in front of a bar. We chatted and agreed on many things/


----------



## Rytes (Mar 17, 2011)

I found a bunch of ripped up birds in front of a church.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 17, 2011)

There's a creek that ran through the neighborhood I grew up in, and small bridges where it crossed under the roads. My friends and I spent a lot of time playing in and exploring this creek growing up. Underneath one of the bridges, stuffed in a crack above the waterline, we found a stash of porno mags. Mildewed, nasty, '70s porno mags; but a goldmine to 12 year old boys nonetheless. We snagged the mags and took them with us. 

Next time we looked under that bridge, a couple of weeks later, there were more mags in the same place. We took them as well; and found even more the next time we returned. This kept up for a couple of months before the porno fairy stopped coming.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 17, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> My friend who came with me was fuckall pisspants scared to look in it, she'd just finished reading _The Lovely Bones_.



All the better reason to take her with you. :V



KatmanDu said:


> There's a creek that ran through the neighborhood I grew up in, and small bridges where it crossed under the roads. My friends and I spent a lot of time playing in and exploring this creek growing up. Underneath one of the bridges, stuffed in a crack above the waterline, we found a stash of porno mags. Mildewed, nasty, '70s porno mags; but a goldmine to 12 year old boys nonetheless. We snagged the mags and took them with us.
> 
> Next time we looked under that bridge, a couple of weeks later, there were more mags in the same place. We took them as well; and found even more the next time we returned. This kept up for a couple of months before the porno fairy stopped coming.


 
Katman, I loled. XD Someone must've been mighty pissed off.

Although why would someone stash porno mags in a bridge?


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 17, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> All the better reason to take her with you. :V


 It was great, I spotted it first, and asked her if she could hear a little bell ringing in the distance. Then I pointed it out and she was going NO FUCKING NO THERE'S A DISMANTLED BODY IN THERE OH MY FUCKING FUCK, and it was great.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It was great, I spotted it first, and asked her if she could hear a little bell ringing in the distance. Then I pointed it out and she was going NO FUCKING NO THERE'S A DISMANTLED BODY IN THERE OH MY FUCKING FUCK, and it was great.



You are both mean and awesome.


----------



## garaak (Mar 28, 2011)

I found 8 porn mags, a used condom and a headless squirrel all at my high school.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 28, 2011)

I've found a syringe not that uncommon though.
Oh! The dried up remains of a cat that had been hollowed out, or maybe a big skull with weird teeth.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2011)

I've always found cool stuff lying on the ground.

Good jeans that people forgot, designer shorts that obviously had been dropped in a cruising spot (I think it was a cruising spot), truck covers, old shooting trophies, rusted paint buckets, other a sundry trash, bullet casings, shotgun casings, different kinds of trinkets. Weirdest thing ...? Pornography alongside a stretch of road.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 29, 2011)

A computer tower. Right outside a golf store. It was an overcast day, and it was just sitting near the golf store when I went in, it was still there when I got out, so I took it home. It needs a new hard drive, but I tested everything else out. It works awesomely, and is right behind me.

An old, rusted guitar.
A plasma screen TV, it was in the middle of the woods. It was broken.
I was walking through the woods once, and I found a tree fort and a pit where bonfires were held. It was really nice.
A pile of discarded bikes, phones, shoes, clothes, etc. on a back street in town.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

A used condom at an elementary school *shivers


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 29, 2011)

I found a hookers nipple on the ground under my car so I gave it back.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 29, 2011)

My microwave, my computer monitor, my blinds (though I need new ones) many books, videocassettes and furniture.

Also, I've seen a human turd on the sidewalk over in the TL.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2011)

There is always lots of crap near railway tracks. I have seen old TV's and toilets there before. :L


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 29, 2011)

A used condom on the bathroom floor in my school... im not joking.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I saw an intact office chair sitting upright in the middle of the woods once, I found this rather creepy. But yeah that's about the weirdest thing...although one time I also so a vuvuzela by a hill and I was like oh god no. XD

Sad wise: I saw a dead coyote once, he didn't have any wounds on him so I don't know what caused him to die but it was particularly sad since I had never even seen a coyote irl before. ;_;


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 29, 2011)

your mom


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 29, 2011)

an used condom and a stray dog was licking it, definitively disgusting


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2011)

red vomit in a college bathroom


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> red vomit in a college bathroom


 Someone probably drank enough to get an ulcer


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Someone probably drank enough to get an ulcer


 Or too much Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

A box with kittens in it today. 

I took it to the vet and he says that they're fine.. what was strange about it was that the box was on the roof and It was close to 80 degrees that day. I was so scared that the kittens would have died up there. 

I might be keeping the little black one with a star on its butt <3


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2011)

A deer corpse.

A week ago it was sitting on the side of the 2 lane road I use to go home from work. But lately it's been slowly migrating across the road while getting more gory. I blame scavengers.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 29, 2011)

-A crow minus the body

-Big bag o' pot

-The panties of a small girl

-The underwear of a not so small man (ripped in half)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 29, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> -A crow minus the body
> 
> -Big bag o' pot
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully not all on the same day. If they all were, you probably smoked that bag.


----------



## Ames (Mar 29, 2011)

A literal box of shit.

It was one of those styrofoam take-out boxes, except somebody decided to use it as a chamber pot.  It was in the middle of a Costco parking lot, having been run over multiple times.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Or too much Hawaiian Punch.


 that would be less bad lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Leybun said:


> A box with kittens in it today.
> 
> I took it to the vet and he says that they're fine.. what was strange about it was that the box was on the roof and It was close to 80 degrees that day. I was so scared that the kittens would have died up there.
> 
> I might be keeping the little black one with a star on its butt <3


 AWESOME!

I just got a kitten today too. I am glad you saved them.


----------



## Branch (Mar 31, 2011)

corpse of a 40-some year old woman on a highway. my father gave her cpr, but nah. she was done when the para-meds got there.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 31, 2011)

Two different boots on a hill far away from each other. A mouse without a head. A snake skeleton.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 31, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Someone probably drank enough to get an ulcer


It wasn't even a guy who did it. Yeah, a girl went into the MEN's bathroom and threw up everywhere. People these days where I am are idiots.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2011)

A chicken eating kfc.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 31, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> It wasn't even a guy who did it. Yeah, a girl went into the MEN's bathroom and threw up everywhere. People these days where I am are idiots.


 Women in the mens room don't bug me. its a w/e scenario.


CannonFodder said:


> A chicken eating kfc.


 Ironic.


----------



## Ley (Mar 31, 2011)

Today I found a sneaker that had what I thought was oregano in it.

It was weed. 

I keep finding weird shit.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 31, 2011)

Ley said:


> I keep finding weird shit.


 
I think the severed boob still takes the cake.


----------



## Ley (Mar 31, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I think the severed boob still takes the cake.


 
A part of me still wonders about the other one..


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 31, 2011)

i saw a random drunk dude in the bush on my drive way.... but the scary part is that i live in Irvine ca and almost everything is illegal here, so the fact that he made it to my bush from where ever without getting caught made me debate if i should give him a medal or just continue to be creeped out


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Ironic.


 No, ironic would be if we were all made out of iron.



I once saw a dead body on the ground from a car crash, poor fellow.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I once saw a dead body on the ground from a car crash, poor fellow.


 
yeah saw one of those once, a guy on a motorcycle got hit on the freeway... that blood skid was a good 50 feet long


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 31, 2011)

I once found an metal hip replacement alongside a highway. I regret not picking it up.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 31, 2011)

I once saw an unopened game of COD4, shampoo, weed, and porn on the side of the rode. Almost hit it with my bike.
Also, a turkey fighting a turtle.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 31, 2011)

A Purple vibrator.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 1, 2011)

today i saw a blood covered barbie near to a trash can
WTF !!??


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

ITT people make up stuff, and include context to make it sound credible


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 1, 2011)

Some drunk dude in a suit. He was really well groomed for an alcoholic.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> ITT people make up stuff, and include context to make it sound credible


 
Hi, you must be new here! Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Kenji (Apr 1, 2011)

There is always condoms along the bike track near me. nothing amazing really. :c


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenji said:


> There is always condoms along the bike track near me. nothing amazing really. :c


 
Killer first post dude :v


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

A crow's wing.
Just the wing.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> ITT people make up stuff, and include context to make it sound credible


Yep.

See, one time I found a, "chicken_vibrator_toy_porn_body_cat_dog" and OH HOLY SHIT WAS IT SCARY MOMMA POKED IT WITH A STICK BUT I WAS LIKE HELL NAH AND THAN I STARTED FARTING.


----------



## Pine (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember seeing a bunch of bird insides and feathers lying on the ground in front of my school.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 1, 2011)

theinkfox said:


> today i saw a blood covered barbie near to a trash can
> WTF !!??


 
Ms. Barbie must have been on her period.



~secret~ said:


> Some drunk dude in a suit. He was really well groomed for an alcoholic.


 
It was probably Xipoid.


----------



## Tango (Apr 1, 2011)

$240 in 20 dollar bills wrapped with a rubber band.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 1, 2011)

Walking to school one day, I kicked something in my path absentmindedly. 
Kick, kick, kick.

At a street-corner, I glanced to see what it was, just before it rolled into the sewer.
It was the economy.
Whoops.
:V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> A crow's wing.
> Just the wing.


 
I've found a bat's wings on a hill in the park. I don't know if it was kids being stupid or what...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I've found a bat's wings on a hill in the park. I don't know if it was kids being stupid or what...



It was dropped by a witch :V


----------



## epslion (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i had the misfortune of walking home from school one day and i found a sparky purple dildo on the grass.. i was like what the #$%*

ive also saw turkies in my front yard i have pic but there blurry ill post them if you want me to


----------



## Azure (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I guess it doesn't count as something I found, but today I saw two perfectly normal looking people dash out of a presumed vacated dumpster. I wonder what they were doing?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> It was probably Xipoid.


 
Wait, Xipoid's a real person?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 2, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Wait, Xipoid's a real person?


 
Only if you are.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Only if you are.


 
brb contemplating own existence :v


----------



## Ophee (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing strange really.  Perhaps to you guys.  Here is a list though:
- condom
- snake corpse (gulp)
- razor blade
- feathers

I think the feathers are the more strange now that I think about it (e_e)...  I believe that there must have some poor birdy that got swiped, or two birds fighting.

Actually, the strangest thing I found was a small bird's nest...  By the dog pot area.  Quite sad.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Apr 2, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> $240 in 20 dollar bills wrapped with a rubber band.


 
how is that strange... to me thats fricken awesome!


----------



## Tango (Apr 2, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> how is that strange... to me thats fricken awesome!


 
Well, it was strange in comparison to the other stuff I usually find like old clothes, needles, and passed out hobos.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2011)

A old-looking suitcase filled with bones & lil girl clothes.

Also, a frog with its belly ripped and its entrails dragging behind just walking around.


----------



## Trance (Apr 2, 2011)

I found a big chunk of recently molten metal on the ground this morning.  It has seeped into the soil and caught the grass on fire.  :/


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 2, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> A old-looking suitcase filled with bones & lil girl clothes.


 
Now THAT is just bizarre.

I'm going to the junkyard today, I'm sure I'll find all kinds of bizarre and questionable things that fell out of gloveboxes.


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Walking to school one day, I kicked something in my path absentmindedly.
> Kick, kick, kick.
> 
> At a street-corner, I glanced to see what it was, just before it rolled into the sewer.
> ...


I chuckled heartily.


----------

